# We don’t deserve dogs



## Ra'ara Su'nai (Apr 1, 2022)

But we are so glad to have them


----------



## BadRoy (Apr 1, 2022)

You don't have to even give a dog 'your heart.' That's how good they are. 
If you just feed them and give them basic attention they'll usually love you foreverr.


----------



## Xitheon (Apr 2, 2022)

Lol, I'm actually in the middle of watching Stephen King's Cujo.






Nice doggy.


----------

